# ms



## MARGRET (Aug 30, 2010)

Help my husband is addicted to porn and musturbation. We have spoken bout it but he doesn't want to admit he has a problem. I always seem to wake up when he does it i really wish i didnt but i do. we resently got married if i knew bout this i wasnt going to marry him we have a 9 month old baby. My love for him is slowly fading. I dont know what to do.


----------



## unbelievable (Aug 20, 2010)

Is your husband also taking care of your sexual needs? If so, is your primary problem that he fantasizes about other women in a sexual way? Other than the fact that he engages in this activity, what makes you believe it's an addiction? Have y'all talked about it?


----------

